
Hola VPN Hack Compromises MyEtherWallet Users - Accioni
https://vpnpro.com/blog/hola-vpn-hack-compromises-myetherwallet-users/
======
YvetteBrooks
What could you expect from a free service? They do whatever they can do have a
lot of customers but also get a lot of money. Who doesn't want a free product,
but doesn't know that their data is collected and sold. Selling data is not
that bad in this situation, but losing it to hackers, that's some pretty bad
stuff. Thanks for sharing it, maybe people will understand to stay away from
free stuff.

------
alexanmathis
I'm disgusted! stay away from free apps, software, etc.! It collects loads of
private information, sells for advertisers and MORE it is a target for
hackers.

